# Our new American Cockapoo Pup



## Jenni (Jan 26, 2013)

2weeks until we pick up our new American cockapoo pup, can't wait!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So very cute!!! Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

That puppy has beautiful eyelashes already! Have you chosen a name for your pup yet?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Beautiful! Hello and welcome to :ilmc:


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow what a cute little puppy x

Can't wait to see more pics x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

What a lovely little beauty!!! NAME???


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

She is beautiful x


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

I said she but it might be a he!! But he or she is lovely x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh! I love a chunky puppy! Congrats!


----------



## Jenni (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone, we can't wait to get her home...12days to go!
We're still deciding on a name, any suggestions welcome,
x


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Lovely plump fur baby ! Congrats!!

Val


----------



## jcl1118 (Jan 2, 2013)

Beautiful puppy. Got our little girl just before Xmas. She is now 11 weeks old and has a mind of her own. We named her Lily. Best of luck.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah...She's a keeper!! 

I'm sure she'd suit any name you give her 

xxx


----------



## SadieB (Dec 15, 2012)

Jenni said:


> Thanks everyone, we can't wait to get her home...12days to go!
> We're still deciding on a name, any suggestions welcome,
> x


Our puppy is American as well. We got her in Dec. She will be 16 weeks tomorrow and I am in love! We named her Sadie because she is a "southern belle" from South Carolina. Her middle name is Bea which is short for Beatrix, meaning Journey and latin for blessed. She had quite the trip to get to us so we wanted a name that had meaning. We actually went online and looked up words that meant certain things and named her from there. Good luck...your dog is adorable!


----------



## Jenni (Jan 26, 2013)

Updated puppy pics!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She's lovely, I think a girlie name....Maisie, Daisy,Dolly x


----------



## Loubylou (Feb 2, 2013)

Beautiful puppy! Bet you're counting down the minutes unless you get her home xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

She is gorgeous,where are you getting her from? x


----------



## Jenni (Jan 26, 2013)

We live in Melbourne, Australia currently, and used a breeder near Sale in Victoria. So many more breeders in the UK! She was really difficult to find.
She'll be worth the wait though! 
x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

She is utterly gorgeous - look at her lashes! Thought you must have been outside of the UK....the weather looks far too nice and your daughter is wearing short sleeves! x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

she is beautiful. you must be so excited. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jenni (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi everyone

Just thought I'd given you a quick update! We picked up our pip last Saturday so have had her a week now & we are completely in love! We've named her Heidi! She is settling in well, toilet training is slowly getting there...she even went to the door tonight and asked to go out! She's also stopped crying when we put her to bed at night! Here's a picture of her I took this evening,
Speak soon
Jenni


----------



## Jenni (Jan 26, 2013)

Try again...


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She is so beautiful, great name, so pleased for you that she is settling in so well, clever pup.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

What a little cutie,she is adorable! Love the name,my tibetan terrier is called heidi xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She get's cuter and cuter every time you take a pic.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

What a beauty. Rula cos of her beautiful coat.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh what a doll! I bet you can't stop looking at her cute face! x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah Heidi is a real beauty 

Enjoy her puppyhood... It goes far too quickly

xxx


----------



## Jenni (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi everyone,
Thought you might like to see Heidi's latest pics! She's 16weeks on Wednesday and is absolutely adorable! We've just spent Easter weekend down the Great Ocean Rd in Vic, Australia and she's been on the beach everyday...one happy pup! 
x jen


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

she is stunning,bet she is loving the beach,what a lucky pup xxx


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow what a beautiful looking puppy. She's very lucky to be able to go to the beach for walks.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is beautiful. I am glad you had such a good time. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What a beautiful pup - good job she is sandy coloured!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

That's one beautiful and very lucky pup 

I LOVE Melbourne :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:

xxx


----------

